# Another Beverly Hills event October 11



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone going to this?:

Saks Fifth Avenue Celebrates GQ's 50th Anniversary

Thursday, October 11, 2007
Saks Fifth Avenue The Men's Store Beverly Hills
9634 Wilshire Boulevard
Beverly Hills, CA
6:00pm - 10:00pm


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Hi Andy!

I don't mean to hijack this thread but there is yet another trunk show in Beverly Hills (and Pasadena) in early October at Carroll and Co. on October 5th and 6th.

It is by Samualshon although they call it the Connaught Collection. I don't know enough about the industry to know why.

In the past year I have had them make a blazer and two 3 piece suits for me and have been most pleased. 

If you purchase your Alden's from Jack at Carroll and Co., you could have him sing for you.

For folks who like clothes like I bought in the 50's and 60's: suits with lapped seems, hooked center vents, quarter inch stitching on three button sacks or MTM shirts with club collars, they might ask for John Butterfield (ask for JB as there are two other chaps there with the same first name).

Although I do business with JB, I have found everyone in the store to be pleasant, knowledgeable, and helpful and although I don't know anyone of them outside the store, I consider them all to be friends.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jim:

You might want to post this separately so that it doesn't get lost!!

Andy


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I just reposted it in the Trad Forum. Sorry for putting it in the wrong place.

Sounds like you had fun today - sorry I was not able to join you.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I just reposted it in the Trad Forum. Sorry for putting it in the wrong place.
> 
> Sounds like you had fun today - sorry I was not able to join you.
> 
> Cheers, Jim.


 Jim:

No problem! I dropped in to Carroll & Co afterwards and they seem to know you there!

I think there are several gentlemen who will be attending the Saks Oct 11 event. Stay tuned!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Details on the Beverly Hills, CA Saks/GQ event!*

Just got some details on the Saks Fifth Avenue and GQ celebration of GQ's 50th Anniversary.

Thursday, October 11, 7 to 9 PM.
_"Enjoy an extraordinary evening featuring a GQ photo retrospective, Patron tequila tasting, hors d'oeuvres, music and shopping._

_Every dollar you spend allows you to accumulate points (Dukes) that you can spend on fabulous items, including an Apple iPhone, Tag Heuer watch, a two-night stay at the Viceroy-Santa Monica and much more."_

_RSVP by Oct 8 to 310.887.5336"_​_"...Patron tequila tasting, hors d'oeuvres, ... and shopping."_ This part sounds good!

Doesn't say if it's in the Men's store (which I assume it is) or the regular store (both near each other).


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Are you going to be there Andy? I only wish BH wasn't so far from my job in Orange!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jan (and everyone in or near Orange County California):

Know what you mean! We need to get you retired early!! :icon_smile_big:

But we've got something grand planned for Orange County. Keep November 20 open. Details to come very soon!


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

is there a entry charge? I heard something about $100 to get in. is that right?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow! I can't believe that there would be a "cover" charge. They want us in shopping and a charge would make the sponsors look cheap!

If there is a charge, I'll be over at McCormick and Schmick's (sic?). I plan to be there around 7 PM.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I will see you at Saks at about 7. I am assuming it is in the mens store.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Tonyp said:


> I will see you at Saks at about 7. I am assuming it is in the mens store.


My assumption as well. I called the answering machine about the fee - nothing yet. Why don't I call the store???


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just talked to the store and a live person!!! 

It will be on the third floor of the Men's Store and there is parking behind the store, behind the other Saks store and behind Barneys - they will validate (or violate!) your parking.

And no cover charge!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great evening!! Tonyp and MK were there. Unlike many of these magazine/department store events there was plenty to drink! and lots of actually good hors d'oeuvres!

It's a beautiful, well organized store!


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

+1 . It was nice to meet Michael Keyes. The event was very nicely done. One criticism though, If you are crrying very high end mens wear such as kiton, brioni, RLPL they should at least have one exceptional shoe manf. available. They did have testoni but they were the entry level shoe in the $400-$495 range. Farragamo but not the Tramezza line.


----------

